# Décalage dans ICal



## Ds_le_moulin (18 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir !

J'ai mené plusieurs recherches sur le net à propos de mon problème, mais sans succès.

J'ai un décalage d'un jour dans mes anniversaires dans ICal sur mon IPad.

Je n'ai pas synchronisé mon calendrier ICal sur mon Mac avec Mon IPad. J'ai simplement coché ''anniversaire'' dans le calendrier ICal sur mon IPad. 

Et tous les anniversaires sont décalés d'un jour (trop tôt).

Tout les ''réglages'' dates et heures sont sur mode automatique. 

Je ne sais pas comment résoudre ce ''problème''

Merci de votre aide

Salutations


----------



## drs (18 Mars 2012)

Repasse tes reglages en mode manuel et regle l'horloge pour voir ce que ca donne.


----------



## Ds_le_moulin (18 Mars 2012)

Merci de la suggestion. 
Ca donne rien.


----------



## r e m y (18 Mars 2012)

Soit on t'informe de l'anniversaire la veille pour que tu aies le temps d'acheter le cadeau....
Soit c'est un problème de fuseau horaire d'iCloud qui induirait ce décalage lors de la synchro. Va voir sur www.icloud.com dans les réglages de ton compte pour spécifier le bon fuseau horaire, peut-être


----------



## Ds_le_moulin (18 Mars 2012)

Je ne passe pas du tout par ICould. C'est quelque chose qui se passe ''dans'' L'Ipad. 
J'ai essayé sur ma mac, ça fonctionne juste !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h39 ----------

Je viens de faire un petit test:

J'ai créer un contact test avec une date d'anniversaire. Et celle-ci s'affiche à la date juste.

Quel(s) informations faut-il en tirer ?

Je ne suis ni informaticien, ni programmeur.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## stef_iphone (18 Mars 2012)

j'ai le même problème et je n'ai pas de solution :-/


----------



## davidcaro2 (19 Mars 2012)

Sur l iPad, faut aller dans réglages>mail,contact,calendrier> régler le fuseau horaire sur Paris.Si tu utilise la synchro avec le Mac, dans les préférences iCal du Mac > activer les fuseaux horaires.
Vérifier que ton Mac est sur le même fuseau dans préférences > dates et heures.
Enfin si tu utilises iCloud , te connecter sur iCloud.com et cliquer sur ton nom pour accéder aux préférences et choisir meme le fuseau horaire.
Re-synchroniser tout ça !
Si tu fais tout ça , normalement plus de soucis, j ai eu le cas.

Les événements créés avec décalage seront peut être à reprendre, mais ensuite plus de soucis


----------



## stef_iphone (19 Mars 2012)

ce qui est étrange c'est que ce probleme ne concerne que les anniversaires programmés dans les contacts ! sur mon iPhone pas de problème :-/ juste sur l'ipad ???


----------



## antonino_ch (7 Août 2012)

Bonsoir,
Je me permets de relancer ce post car j'ai le même problème et rien à faire :hein:
Je résume :
J'ai un MacBook, un iMac et un iPhone sur lesquel j'ai iCal synchronisés par iCloud, tout est parfait. Maintenant, j'ai aussi un iPad, je l'installe, synchronysé par iCloud et là... Deux calendriers (anniversaire et un autre), décalés de un jour... Les autres calendriers eux sont ok...

Si quelqu'un a une suggestion je suis preneur!
Bonne soirée


----------



## Vince-mac (5 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour !

J'ai aussi ce problème et je crois savoir d'où il vient. Vous avez sans doute tous un calendrier issu de facebook (vous avez simplement configuré facebook dans iOS6). Le problème vient de là à mon avis. Les dates des anniversaires facebook sont un jour trop tôt, sans doute parce qu'elles sont sur l'horaire de Menlo Park, CA, c'est à dire -9h en ce moment par rapport à nous.
Vous pouvez le constater facilement sur le carnet d'adresse de votre mac, si vous avez une personne dont vous aviez la fiche avec l'anniversaire antérieurement au passage à X.8.2 et iOS6, vous allez vous retrouver avec deux date, une pour facebook un jour trop tôt, une pour votre carnet d'adresse (dans mon cas elle est marquée iCloud puisque c'est là que sont stockés mes contacts).

Si quelqu'un a une solution  on est preneur !!


----------

